# Advice for getting ready for winter?



## DW (May 10, 2002)

We are new this yr to bees and doing well. We have been researching what we need to do to get ready for winter and winter feeding??? We'd like your advice.
Thanks!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I've harvested all my honey and am leaving one honey super on the 2 hive bodies. I simply put a reducer on the front of the hive and make sure there's no gaps or big holes in the boxes. I don't have screen bottom boards (yet), but you slide in the solid bottom to reduce draft there as well. Some people put insulation in the top of the outter cover. Some build a box with a cloth bottom and then put wood shavings or other absorbant insulative material in that box and then put it between the inner cover and outter cover. I guess it depends on how cold your winters are and where the hives are located. The main thing is keep the bees fed and dry. If moisture condenses on the lid and drips on them, they get wet and too chilled. If you keep them too well insulated, they'll eat up all their stores before spring. Best advice I can give you is to find other beekeepers in your area and ask them what they do. Ask them what their survival rate is. Have them come over and see where your hives are located. Etc. Etc. Good luck!!


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I do it a little deferent ,, first I make a candy bar ,, I make it with sugar like a candy board ,, I make it about 1 1/2 inch thick ,, 3 inch wide ,, 5 inch long , and I put in a pollen patty , what they do not eat will go in to the spring syurp feeding ,,, I put this on the frames ,, next I made a 1 1/2 inch spacer from furring strips ( 1 1/2 x 1 inch board ) stretch bur lap and staple it over the the spacer ,, then put a deep box on the spacer ,, and fill with ceder chips ( like they sell for mouse cages ) then the inner cover and top cover ... the reason I put the bur lap on the spacer is it is easy to store for next year , and I do not have to remove the bur lap every spring and find new bur lap and put it back on every fall , and in the spring I have the box so when i split i have a box to put the hive in ,,, the draw bak doing it this way is you have to build hive boxs in the in the summer or fall like I'm doing now ... putting wood chips on for winter is called a blanket method . I have had real good luck doing this .. one other thing ,, I have yet to close up any of the sbbs ,,, I have them open all year ,, its not the cold ,that will kill a hive ,, it;s starvation and moisture ,


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Wind breaks help a lot to, We have bought bales of straw till we could build a good wind break or there was no natural wind break. Straw was latter used in the garden as mulch.



















Feed syrup till it starts freezing, add a candy board and don't for get to medicate fumigilin B for Nosema be fore it gets to cold.


 Al


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Al, I love the picture of your hives (above).. It makes me smile... Thanks for sharing..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks, we have had such strong winds the last couple days we're glad we had the wind breaks.

 Al


----------

